# Live broadcast video content from vps.



## Jehy (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello! Hopefully this is the right place to post this kinda thing.

Any ways I have a Debian VPS and I would like to do a live broadcast of the video files on my server that people can tune in to livestream in their browser. Now I know I could use TwitchTV for this kind of thing but that would require having a gpu so that I could render it server-side as far as I know? Is there any kind of software that I can use to do a live broadcast like this? Can I link it into Apache2 so that people can watch on my website?

Many thanks for any help provided!


----------



## splitice (Aug 29, 2014)

Perhaps look at nginx - 

http://nginx.com/products/streaming-media-delivery/

http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_mp4_module.html

http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_flv_module.html


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 30, 2014)

nginx,I think liquidsoap and Icecast also is able to do this? 

I don't have any go-to "tutorial" on it but I'm assuming it should be fairly simple to execute.


----------



## ihatetonyy (Aug 30, 2014)

For live content: 


Prerecorded, use the same module, but you can just throw files in a directory of your choosing.


From the nginx-rtmp-module wiki:


application vod {


play /var/flvs;


}


You would change the play directory to the one where your FLV or MP4 files are to stream them over RTMP.


You'd also want to use the above mentioned mp4/flv modules if you wanted to stream those files over HTTP.


In addition, to support most newer Androids and Apple devices, you'd want to segment the MP4 prerecorded files to HLS.


Doing that with ffmpeg is outlined here:


http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8767727/transcode-and-segment-with-ffmpeg


----------

